

Android Market Now Over 10,000 Applications Strong - adamhowell
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/09/07/android-market-now-over-10000-applications-strong/

======
caa09hh
Certainly the android phone is a competitor to the iPhone now. The whole
community including the app store is what makes the iPhone successful. As many
people have said, even if a phone comes out that is as good or better as the
iPhone, it will only be equal to or better than the iPhone when it has the
same community of support and apps.

I personally think that the Android's biggest issue is that it does not have a
very solid main place where everyone comes for apps and even if that happened,
it would need a lot of publicity, just like the iPhone got.

~~~
there
_I personally think that the Android's biggest issue is that it does not have
a very solid main place where everyone comes for apps_

that may have been true in the early days of the tmobile g1, but i can't even
recall any apps i've installed that weren't from the android market on my
tmobile mytouch. i would wager many mytouch users don't even know it's
possible to install apps that don't come from the market.

